# TOYS!!!



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

I dunno if this really belongs here, but I couldn't find any other place that seemed appopriate X3

So yeah, I have toys... not the naughty ones, the ones meant for children. Mostly it's just Legos, Marvel action figures, Godzilla stuff, and other random stuff X3 Anyone else around here collect or have toys still?

... Army Men rule! X3


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, technically, warhammer's a toy. A hobby more-so, but still.... and I have LOTS of it. Oh god, way toooooooo much.

And um..... I'v got some of my old transformer toys around still, that's about it. Everything else is in storage.


----------



## ale (Aug 24, 2007)

I still have many toys that I use.  I've got my zoids and bdaman which are a lot of fun to put together and play with.  Whenever I find one I pick it up.  Occasionally I'll still play with playdoh and bubbles too.


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

Also, I'd like to share various toy sales sites cause some of them are pretty fun to look around in. Toys n' Joys.com Is one of my favorite ones to browse around in because not only does it have toys and videogames, but some pretty cool looking cosplay stuff and even some weapons from various videogames and anime =3


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm a toy collector, so is my mate. So far we have a lot of horror movie toys and McFalane and spawn toys, a lot of creepy and weird random ones too. 
I have the lighter side of the collection with Cow and chicken, Mario toys, Invader zim tpys, McFarlane's dragons 4th and half the 5th series, duckman, Alien(the movie) tortured souls(most the collection), hell raiser, dark fairy tails(missing red ridding hood), Wheew...
I'm still working on completing most the collections I've started... Though some have proven to be a REAL challenge.


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> I'm a toy collector, so is my mate. So far we have a lot of horror movie toys and McFalane and spawn toys, a lot of creepy and weird random ones too.
> I have the lighter side of the collection with Mario toys, Invader zim tpys, McFarlane's dragons 4th and half the 5th series, duckman, Alien(the movie) tortured souls(most the collection), hell raiser, dark fairy tails(missing red ridding hood), Wheew...
> I'm still working on completing most the collections I've started... Though some have proven to be a REAL challenge.


 That's cool. Do you have any from McFarlane's Twisted World of OZ? I want to read the rest of the story that comes with them =3


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 24, 2007)

I have Warhammer 40K miniatures, Transformers figures, and Bionicle sets.

XD I make Warhammer 40K characters out of my Bionicle pieces...


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 24, 2007)

darkcobalt86 said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't, my mate might, is that a newer serise? I havent seen any around.


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> darkcobalt86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really. The Twisted World of OZ figures are Series 2 of the McFarlane's Monsters line. I haven't beeen able to find anywhere that sells them. This is a good view of Dorothy, although this version is the 12" version


----------



## ChibiJaime (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha. Transformers stuff. I am an avid Transformers collector. Mostly old, Gen1 stuff. And if it's Starscream-related, no matter the series, you can guarantee I'll do my best to own it.

I also collect My Little Ponies and Breyer horses. And die-cast Cars. Not just cars. Cars. Don't ask me why. I think they're cute. XD


----------



## Magnus (Aug 24, 2007)

Lego, Bionicle, computers, and everthing else that looks cool for casemods!


----------



## leonmorado (Aug 24, 2007)

i don't bother calling myself a "collector." i have transformers and i play with 'em. because optimus prime is the coolest thing that is, was, or ever will be.


----------



## HaTcH (Aug 24, 2007)

I have lots of toys.. mind you I collect them, Zoids models, but I've still got em.

And I have a fun collection of the naughty toys too X3


----------



## Magnus (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd love to have a certain furry toy >> << >> 

sigh... parents v_v


----------



## HaTcH (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh??

 That issue didn't stop me...


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> I'd love to have a certain furry toy >> << >>
> 
> sigh... parents v_v


 And what furry toy was that?


----------



## Gol22 (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww.... i want furry toys... I never really found any of sorts... :[


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 24, 2007)

I still have my gundams i played with when i was little, because gaint robots with machine guns is fucking awsome ^^


----------



## Magnus (Aug 24, 2007)

darkcobalt86 said:
			
		

> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tail hole action figures i could say, the 18+ stuff


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

Gol22 said:
			
		

> Awww.... i want furry toys... I never really found any of sorts... :[


 I have seen a few good furry type toys. This series is pretty cool looking with high detail, while this series is more modern X3


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> darkcobalt86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of it X3


----------



## Magnus (Aug 24, 2007)

freaking dild*s man ><


----------



## Poink (Aug 24, 2007)

I love plastic toys
I love the smell of them. Plastic smell reminds me of my childhood
I got an entire collection of plastic ducks toys (( 20 ! ), ...... and my favorite playmobil is a black one with green hair. <3


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 24, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> freaking dild*s man ><



Why not just use pumps?

OR BETTER YET, THE MAN'S DILDO!

Fleshlight! Comes in 3 kinds and 3 colors!


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a great deal of transformers (probably some from every season, lots from the last 3 seasons or so) tons of plushes and a whole crapload of lego (mostly Dragon sets, and i think its actually megablocks) and 15 or so mcfarlean dragons if you count them

and yes, i'm an adult, i'm 20, you should see my fiance's transformer collection, it's ENORMOUS but not as big as some I know of. He's 21.

We are such kids XD


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> freaking dild*s man ><


 Geee no wonder your parents won't buy you those toys XD


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> I still have my gundams i played with when i was little, because gaint robots with machine guns is fucking awsome ^^


 Oh yeah Gundams are kickass! I have a few of the Battle Scarred ones and a couple SDs for the hell of it, but I can't ever find my favorite one X3


----------



## Option7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I used to have a collection of Action Men, but I turned them all into an army of the undead... Kinda wish I hadn't...
Other than that, no, not really.

I do however have a _vast_ collection of soft toys...


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 25, 2007)

A bit of toy news, Todd McFarlane is expected to release Halo 3 figures March 2008 consisting of Master Chief, Brute Chieftain, Cortana, Jackal Sniper, and a Grunt 2-pack as well as the Warthog, Ghost, and Brute Chopper vehicles. More info on these toys can be found here. Just click the links below.


----------



## boku (Aug 25, 2007)

*K9 CORPS furry toys.*

First of all, this is what the back of the box says:

"Blinded by his own brilliance and funded by a secret government agency to create the ultimate soldier, Dr. Davis Elliotâ„¢ blends the DNA of man and man's best friend...

...The genetic material grows unstable; the experiment is shutdown prematurely, but not before the emergence of Maliceâ„¢ - part Dober, part man -- all ruthless!

Dr. Elliotâ„¢ scrambles to isolate the gene that ruined his experiment. Meanwhile, Maliceâ„¢ escapes, taking the secret of genetic mutation with him.

Finally, Dr. Elliotâ„¢ unleashes the perfect soldiers! Magnumâ„¢, the German Shepherd, and his healthy breed of barking bravehearts, stand ready to defend their master.

Maliceâ„¢ and his mutinous mutant Maraudersâ„¢ will stop at nothing short of total dog domination! Only man's best friend can protect us from man's worst enemy - the ultimate dogfight has begun!"

I don't remember what the name of the brand/series of toys is, but it came with a video CD, which was hilariously dramatic, and I have the German shepherd dog one. I'll post a picture of it when I can. He has a working zipper on his jacket, guns, camo cargos, detailed features. 

Think of one of the big GI Joe figures, but a dog. No tail, though. Also, he's jacked. Abs like crazy. 

Found one of them on ebay (not the one I have): http://i8.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/81/86/ee15_1.JPG


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 25, 2007)

^ That's interesting. How old are those toys? Also, is that eBay one supposed to be a Bull Terrier?


----------



## Angrhiel (Aug 25, 2007)

I used to have a collection of beyblades, crush gears and yu-gi-oh figurines... D:
Ever since I got a PC my interest in toys declined :B


----------



## sgolem (Aug 26, 2007)

If video games count, I have a shit load of consoles.  Nothing rare, but there's a lot.  I used to collect video games.

Not now, but if I'm rich, I'm buying a shit load of Legos.  And if I could afford that $300 star destroyer, you'd better believe I'd buy it in a heartbeat.  However, my money is needed elsewhere.

I have some old warhammer 40k doodz (Imperial Guard) if you count those.


----------



## junoluver (Aug 27, 2007)

Pokemon! *is a dork x3* I collect figures and plushies, mostly from video games and cartoons. Plushie count is over 200, with toys from Sonic, Pokemon, Nintendo, Lion King, you name it. And I love dragons and Egyptian stuff.


----------



## Neko Ryu (Aug 30, 2007)

My Transformers Collection! I also have a Power Rangers Collection if you wish to see!
Movie Optimus Prime and Protoform Optimus Prime (bottom)
















Movie Bumblebee and Real Gear Zoomout




















Knockoff Mini-Cons that are 2x the size of a regular Mini-Con
























Knock-Off G2 Megatron








Softimus Prime (cutest of all my Plushies/TFs) and Slumblebee
















My Classics Figures
Bumblebee








Cliffjumper








Ramjet








The Decepticons








The Autobots 








Prime and Bumblebee (Prime is from the Optimus Vs Megatron 2 pack)




Megatron and Starscream (Megatron from 2 pack)




Megatron's Gun Mode




2 Primes (comparison)




Titanium Series
Jetfire and Optimal Optimus












Rodimus Prime








Titanium Rodimus Prime and Classics Hot Rod together








Spychangers
My Optimus Prime Army lol (you can buy one, cause six of these guys are for sale)




And a knock-off Optimus Prime








And some drawings I did of Transformers ^^
Megatron








Galvatron








Autobot Insignia and Optimus Prime








Finally, an idea of what it'd be like if Megatron ever met Galvatron


----------



## Feriger (Sep 20, 2007)

The only toay i got are Beyblades and Battle B-daman the animes for those toys were good why they end them..and The toys are really fun to customize hehe ^^
Omg hasent anyone realized that japan has some of the best toys!


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh heck yah, I have toys, but I wouldn't call myself a "collector". I just buy what I like, which mostly involves dinosaurs, monsters, and stuffed animals of species you don't see very often (like lemurs). I also make action figures & stuffed animals, so if can't find it, I make it!


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 1, 2007)

yes, Ultimate soldier 1/6 scale action figures! Oh yeah, working on putting a Spatznaz unit together. Also legos, army men (mostly melted), resident evil action figures, a fish plush collection, and beanie babies. My cat loves to attack the beanie babies so I keep them, and my dog wears one as a hat.


----------

